# Sat here crying ;((



## Dancer1482 (Oct 18, 2012)

I really don't know who to turn to so I'm writing on here. Hope u don't mind, I crtently waitin to start my first round of self funded iui however I need to loose another stone. Lost one already but this one not moving. My mum usually my best friend but last few weeks all she done is give snide comments over I can't want it bad enough I don't literally know what else to do. I know she would love to be a grandma and currently is but doesn't seem them a lot so I guess this she feels she could be. I just in ding myself more upset and stressed I'm walking on egg shells constantly so I I did iui now it wouldn't work cos the stress when tried talking about it she got stressed and stopped talking me . She currently lives with me so tension is constant.im so pleased lost a stone so far I have pcos and I've never been able to loose normally so pleased but how can I loose this stone and start and make everyone happy. My best friend emigrated last year so I feel like I'm in this all on my own and no one to talk to. I want to be a mum more than anything and it hurts when says I'm not trying sorry for rambling


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh dancer - I hate to think of you sitting their crying on your own with no-one to give you a big hug   losing weight is so difficult, and it seems to be a vicious circle - want to lose weight, but comfort eat when feeling alittle sad etc and then feel like you can't do it. But huge congratulations on losing a stone so far - bet you feel so much better for it, especially as the nicer weather is coming. 

So you are half way through you goal, maybe you just need alittle encouragement? Have you tried joining a slimming club to give you some moral support - I lost 1.5 stone over 5 months at Weight Watchers afew years back and found it relatively easy and attending the meetings was really positive and supportive. Also what about really planning what you are going to eat each day and building in little low fat treats? I know - its all easier said than done    also does your mum or anothe friend want to lose weight at the moment - maybe it's something that you can do together? Also with the weather turning nicer how about alittle exercise or just a walk for 30-40 mins per day? Also, I think there is a losing weight thread on here somewhere - might be worth joining that? 

Good look with your weight lose & IUI.


----------



## futuresbright (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi 

Please dont feel like u r alone, because you are not. you should be proud of yourself that you have lost 1 stone especially if you are not getting much support.
has someone told you u need to lose another stone, as didnt think being self funded they were as strict on criteria as bbeing treated on the NHS?


----------



## Dancer1482 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi thanks for ur replies I do feel like on own no one talk to,yep consultant dr Rutherford said as my bmi is 32 and if loose one more stone will bring it to 30 just can't see it happening I really don't want to give up but don't see alternative at min


----------



## sonyab1983 (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh dancer.. I couldn't just read this and run, I hate the fact that your sat there crying I'm sending you big   ..

I know what you mean with the weight I'm half a stone over what I should be but can't seem to shift, I want a baby more than anything else in the world yet I still can't do it?!

Have you tried slimming world? My friend is on it and she struggles so much she said its the best and easiest diet she's ever done.. How about a walk round the block? Also I find that I drop weight when I cut out the bread.

You can do this Hun, we both can no-one said it would easy but you want this badly so you got to fight for it. We are all here if you need to chat.

Your mam sounds like mine, I just think she doesn't understand I also think its her way of kicking my butt abit however it doesn't work with me.

Focus on you Hun and focus on what you want.....you can do it


----------



## Niem28 (May 8, 2013)

Hi dancer I know exactly how you feel last year I got told I needed to lose weight to try clomid this was after months of back and forth to hospital. I went away and joined slimming world last June and by Christmas I had lost 3 stone.never would I have thought I could do that but I did and proved everyone wrong and got my clomid. they didn't work and now having iui. Ive carried on at slimming world just to keep it off with iui and maybe ivf in mind. I feel amazing for doing it and not just for the baby side of it but doing something that everyone thought I couldn't do. Try it you will certainly lose weight and not be hungry and maybe a baby will come as a result of all your hard work. Keep positive and do it for yourself.xx


----------



## Tia-maria (Jan 8, 2013)

http://forum.lowcarber.org/forumdisplay.php?f=46 
My sister is the same and though I can only offer you a big(((((hug))))) this may help.x

/links


----------



## shelleysugar (Jul 25, 2011)

Dancer - keep your chin up - I'm sure you'll do it.  I'm currently doing the fasting diet - spending 2 days eating only 500 calories and the other days eating normally and healthily.  My DH is doing it too and he's lost 11 pounds and I've lost 8 pounds and only been doing it since the end of April.  It works for us!  However, the 'slimming world' and 'weight watchers' type weight loss programs might suit you and give you others to talk to but everyone's different.  Please don't feel alone - we are all here to help  
Shelleysugar x


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Low GI is great for PCOS apparently. You've already lost one stone hun so you can and will do it.


----------



## Cathie Mac (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey there sweetie !!!! I hate thinking of anyone sitting crying I am in the same wee boat as yourself I'm desperate to start my iui treatment but have had to lose weight I was told to get my bmi to 35 to get on list just about a month ago I reached it after losing almost 5 stone and they have told me now to get to 30 so now another 3 stone to go !!! Like yourself I cried sometimes I feel like I'm on my own everyone I know is pregnant or has had a baby it can feel very lonely I feel too like no one understand and folks are very quick to say if u want it bad enough u will what these people don't understand is how much we do want it and we would do whatever it takes and it's so frustrating at times x but u will and can do this !!!!!! And u will get there x I believe in u !!!! Big massive hugs and good luck xxxxxx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Aww Dancer  im sorry you are in a rubbish situation, you've done SO well to loose 1 stone... Well done you 

As mentioned above a low GI diet is good when you have pcos, & could your Mum not do some exercise ie a walk after tea with you? I hate exercising esp on my own it gets boring, but I do have my dog & headphones for my music 

You are almost there hunny  xx


----------

